# Installing A Turbo Rinser And Fishing In The Black Tank



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed a camco turbo tank rinser today and had a most unpleasant surprise. I have always had a problem with the chuck on my Dewalt cordless drill. It randomly lets go of bits at the most inopportune moments. Just as I was punching through the black tank wall with the 1-3/4" hole saw the Dewalt of course, let go of it and it fell into the black tank. The black tank had been drained and my first thoughts were how do I get it out and if I can't how much damage will the hole saw cause to the valve if it gets washed out through the drain.

I just happen to have an extremely powerful magnet that would fit through the hole. I very securely tied a piece of string to the magnet and started fishing. On my second cast I managed to snag it and pull it back through the hole and did that make me happy. I was able to get the turbo installed and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When fishing in the black tank just watch out for the brown trout.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> When fishing in the black tank just watch out for the brown trout.


Ha Ha! Andy made a funny!














Good one!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad everything turned out good. Got any pics of the installation? Perhaps measurements to the underbelly opening?
Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are the pics.

I pulled the screws holding up the underside liner and wedged it and the gas pipe away from the frame so I could see where the back wall of the black tank was located, see blue tape. I slid a yard stick into the gap between the liner and the frame to determine how far in to cut the access hole.








I cut the access hole 8" side to side and 10" front to back with the near edge about 19" from the edge of the liner. I one cut 3 sides to create a hinge on the forward side.








I then located the turbo rinser to the left of the tank sensors. I wanted to have the turbo in the middle of the tank but that is where the drain valve is. This location was as good as I was going to get.








I made pieces 2" wide from an old piece of treated fence board to make a frame to screw into. One corner was cut on a bevel since it gets tight under the drain pipe.








Buttoned up.








Since I don't want to have to get on my knees to attach the hose, I made an extension and put the vacuum breaker and then a quick connection on it. I put a quick connection on the plug as well. Our local Home Depot carries male and female pvc hose thread connections in the underground sprinker area. They come in quite handy. I also put a slight bend in the bracket so that it slopes down to the vacuum breaker to allow all the water to drain out. Now the turbo rinser connection is right at the edge of the wall for easy access.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to see you got that installed.
Looks like other then your fishing trip everything went smooth.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> When fishing in the black tank just watch out for the brown trout.


But if it's brown trout you're after, just remember this when casting. - they don't swim upstream! (Recent personal experience at an Indiana campground.)

Mike


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Very helpful.


----------

